
Ask HN: What to study to learn optimization algorithms - xupybd
I find my self needing to find ways to optimize production processes. For example given an order what is the best way to split up the order into given batches for production.<p>I&#x27;m thinking a SAT solver is going to be the best approach and using the multiple buckets problem. I don&#x27;t have a lot of theoretical background in these areas and would like to read a book or two before starting down this path. Any recommendations as far as books or even subject matter to study?
======
shoo
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/discrete-
optimization](https://www.coursera.org/learn/discrete-optimization)

> This class is an introduction to discrete optimization and exposes students
> to some of the most fundamental concepts and algorithms in the field. It
> covers constraint programming, local search, and mixed-integer programming
> from their foundations to their applications for complex practical problems
> in areas such as scheduling, vehicle routing, supply-chain optimization, and
> resource allocation.

------
usgroup
From direct experience; learn optimisation by understanding a variety of
optimisation problems. Don’t worry at all about how to solve them, just get
very good at being able to express the problem as a parameterised function
that can be maximised.

Then learn about the properties of different classes of functions and what
this inevitably means for optimisation options.

Generally your best bang for buck is mixed integer linear programming. It can
solve a huge number of problems. This book is perfect:

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Model-Building-Mathematical-
Program...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Model-Building-Mathematical-
Programming-5e/dp/1118443330)

------
ShradhaSingh
[https://d2l.ai/chapter_optimization/index.html](https://d2l.ai/chapter_optimization/index.html)

~~~
s1t5
There's way more to optimization than what's used in deep learning, especially
if OP is interested in operations research.

------
s1t5
Numerical Optimization -
[https://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-40065-5](https://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-40065-5)

You'll need multivariable calculus and linear algebra as prerequisites.

